# 625 DVR and copying to computer or dvd



## ggmiller (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to Dish Network - we just got it a couple of months ago and we are starting to fill up the hard drive. 

We have a 625 receiver dvr box.

I'm wondering how I can transfer the recordings to my computer to burn them to dvds. Is this possible with Dish? Also, how does the USB port work? Can I use that to transfer to my computer?

Any help in this area would be greatly appreciated for this newbie. I found this site through Google.

Thanks,

George


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Use a DVD recorder, or a capture card from your 625 to your computer. I do this all the time.

No, Dish does not support copying from the harddrive directly to a PC harddrive. The 625 doesn't have the ability to use the USB port for this either.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

You could also purchase one of these: http://www.archos.com/products/gen_5/archos_605wifi/index.html and download the Dish Network plugin, then simply transfer files from your 625 to it using a USB cable. The archos device can then also send video to a DVD recorder from which you could record the game.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

shadough said:


> You could also purchase one of these: http://www.archos.com/products/gen_5/archos_605wifi/index.html and download the Dish Network plugin, then simply transfer files from your 625 to it using a USB cable. The archos device can then also send video to a DVD recorder from which you could record the game.


This seems like an extra step as you can record real time directly from the receiver to a dvd recorder.


----------



## zach (Nov 7, 2008)

You might be able to transfer your recording to your computer but the problem is those recording are on particular format so your computer or DVD player might not be able to read them. They are encrypted.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

garys said:


> This seems like an extra step as you can record real time directly from the receiver to a dvd recorder.


You can transfer HD to the Archos. Do you know if there is an HD DVD recorder?


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

koji68 said:


> You can transfer HD to the Archos. Do you know if there is an HD DVD recorder?


Expensive blanks.


----------



## rocket69 (Oct 27, 2008)

koji68 said:


> You can transfer HD to the Archos. Do you know if there is an HD DVD recorder?


HD DVD is dead but if you alredy have a player go for it. The price on that stuff is falling faster then a ton of brick's. I use the acros and convert on PC to AVCHD that plays off my PS3 HD or you can get BD-R 25gig and 50gig disk that will also play on PS3


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

ImBack234 said:


> Expensive blanks.


I was thinking of a standalone DVD recorder, or a capture card, with component inputs so HD can be recorded.

I don't think that exists. Better, I haven't found it 

With the Archos you can record HD using component or you can transfer directly from the sat. receiver.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

> I was thinking of a standalone DVD recorder, or a capture card, with component inputs so HD can be recorded.


The DVD format is SD only! While many DVD PLAYERS have component outputs, those are upconverted SD. DVD RECORDERS can only record NTSC SD signals from a composite or S-Video input.

This is only a 625 DVR anyway (it's not HD) so using component is moot.

In any case the best way to save DVR recordings is to an external hard drive. Dish charges a one time fee to enable the USB ports to allow file transfers. You still need the original DVR to playback the files on the external hard drive. you canot view these files on any other DVR or PC. The files are encrypted and only the originating DVR can "unlock" them for viewing.

NOTE: When you use the USB connection the external hard drive gets formatted so don't use one that has data from your computer (uless you have first backed up the hard drive elsewhere).


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

The 625 USB port cannot be used this way. Dish has not made that 622/722 feature available on the 522 / 625 .


----------



## DenverJim (Oct 27, 2008)

Always been a pain to transfer recorded shows to PC. I bought a Hauppage 950 USB card and then play the recorded show and capture the video/save to hard drive. I do this mainly to reformat and sync show with my iPhone. Directv has a new beta product called Directv2pc that streams recorded shows to your PC over the network, but to my knowledge Dish doesn't have such a product yet. Hopefully Dish will recognize their competition has an advantage here. Of course, a Dish cablecard for a PC is what we all need.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

DenverJim said:


> Always been a pain to transfer recorded shows to PC.


That's because the content providers do not want you to have the ability to do so. They are reluctantly okay with streaming, but not with downloads that you can edit or put on DVDs (and make all the copies you want to share with your friends). But standard-def content was mostly analog with no effective way of adding any protection, so there was little they could do.

With HD being all digital, the content providers made sure that there would be ways to prevent making digital copies of their content. You can stream (with the right hardware, which supports encryption), but you can't copy.

Currently, there is a "loophole" in that analog component outputs are enabled. Eventually, component outputs will be forced to down-rez to 480p max. Upscaling DVDs already do this (upscaling only works with HDMI or HDCP-enabled DVI), Blu-Ray will do this in 2012, and I expect sat and cable boxes to lock down before then. Content providers are pushing very hard for this, as the "analog hole" scares them silly.


----------

